# [RELEASE] AM2R - Another Metroid 2 Remake 1.0



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2016)

​The day has come! After years of demos and work in progress, the game is now completed and fully playable! Enjoy this new implementation of Metroid 2: The Return of Samus, and play it like you never did before!

*Project AM2R* aims to recreate Metroid 2 with updated graphics and gameplay. Taking elements from newer Metroid titles: the fast paced gameplay of Metroid: Zero Mission, the atmosphere and solitude of Super Metroid, and adding new game mechanics, AM2R is one of the most ambitious Metroid fan games.

​


*FEATURES*

Metroid Zero Mission style gameplay
Map system
Updated enemy AI
Minibosses
New areas
Challenging Metroid fights
Stackable beam system
Completely redrawn enemy and Metroid sprites
Log system with non-intrusive narrative
High quality soundtrack
Quoted by the author:* "It was a long journey. I grew up both as a person and as a developer along this project. Today I can start sharing with you the rest of the game."*
*
You can find torrent and MEGA downloads around the internet. 
The linux build will be available soon. Stay tuned.*​​


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2016)

Wew, Translating the whole interface is nothing:



Spoiler









I will probably translate the whole game, unless someone else does it before me.


----------



## Enigma Hall (Aug 7, 2016)

This is for pc? Amazing!


----------



## cots (Aug 7, 2016)

Wow, this looks impressive. Going to download it right now. I can't get enough of Metroid!

EDIT: I played it for a bit and it's really impressive. I didn't run into a single bug.


----------



## Ordim3n (Aug 7, 2016)

nice, i'm not really a big metroid fan but i might give it a try


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 7, 2016)

Been waiting for this a while. Downloaded a demo a while back and was pretty impressed. It'll be nice to play Metroid II like this.


----------



## DDTarZan (Aug 7, 2016)

But can you play this with a gamepad?


----------



## cots (Aug 7, 2016)

DDTarZan said:


> But can you play this with a gamepad?



Yes, I'm using my Logitech F710 and it works great!


----------



## cots (Aug 7, 2016)

Does anyone know where to get the ice beam at?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 8, 2016)

Aaaaand it's gone
https://torrentfreak.com/nintendo-takes-down-fan-made-metroid-2-remake-160808/


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 8, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Aaaaand it's gone
> https://torrentfreak.com/nintendo-takes-down-fan-made-metroid-2-remake-160808/


rip ninja'd but yeah this^


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Aaaaand it's gone
> https://torrentfreak.com/nintendo-takes-down-fan-made-metroid-2-remake-160808/



Is there a mirror somewhere? They can't keep it down forever.


Edit: I still have a copy of it on my HDD, so, someone's gonna have to upload it elsewhere sooner or later, but that ain't gonna be me.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 8, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Is there a mirror somewhere? They can't keep it down forever.


from what i've seen i belive so!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> from what i've seen i belive so!



That mirror was taken down as well, I figured it was a matter of time before Nintendo threw their DMCA BS at it, but I'm sure many people have backups, including myself *ahem*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 8, 2016)

Must be hard for to Nintendo to accept that more people download and play a fan remake than most of their first party games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2016)

Memoir said:


> Must be hard for to Nintendo to accept that more people download and play a fan remake than most of their first party games.



They're just upset because people downloaded this more than the spin-off Metroid Prime Federation Force demo ;O;  That's the real reason for the DMCA takedown


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 8, 2016)

Heh screw Nintendo. The game is Completed, and Available anywhere. At least it's not Crimson Echoes once more. The game is finished, so just make sure to play it and tag nintendo everywhere with a middle finger, while Metroid fans appreiate the hard word done by DoctorM64.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 8, 2016)

SEGA did this with Streets Of Rage Remake as soon as it was released fans spent 7 plus years working on a game for the fans and completely free they made no profit on it and SEGA just forced the people who made it take down the links for the downloads thankfully due to how many people downloaded it there is a download for it on a website not sure it's legal to say the website but it's a Streets of Rage fansite


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm just happy Nintendo did not pull a Square Enix and took the DMCA _after _the game was released officially.


----------



## cots (Aug 8, 2016)

It's out in the wild and it's so awesome I'm sure it won't be hard to obtain.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 8, 2016)

Updated OP with a new download link.


----------



## Daggot (Aug 9, 2016)

You guys do know that the game was never taken down and the original creator never received the C&D right? This is shitty reporting from several news sites not fact checking their sources and can be found in less than  minutes when looking at the devs twitter and the main page for the game.

Shaking my head at the news outlets reporting this and the people believing it right now...


----------



## cots (Aug 9, 2016)

Daggot said:


> You guys do know that the game was never taken down and the original creator never received the C&D right? This is shitty reporting from several news sites not fact checking their sources and can be found in less than  minutes when looking at the devs twitter and the main page for the game.
> 
> Shaking my head at the news outlets reporting this and the people believing it right now...



You're wrong about that. I saw the DMCA violation sourced on the download mirrors after it got removed from the main blogspot page. I don't know where you're thinking you're getting valid information from, but you're wrong.


----------



## Daggot (Aug 9, 2016)

cots said:


> You're wrong about that. I saw the DMCA violation sourced on the download mirrors after it got removed from the main blogspot page. I don't know where you're thinking you're getting valid information from, but you're wrong.


The download mirror was taken down but the original creator never recived a C&D.

https://twitter.com/AM2Rgame/status/762549122989690880


----------



## cots (Aug 9, 2016)

Daggot said:


> The download mirror was taken down but the original creator never recived a C&D.
> 
> https://twitter.com/AM2Rgame/status/762549122989690880



Well, the sites hosting the files received DMCA and took them down.


----------



## Daggot (Aug 9, 2016)

cots said:


> Well, the sites hosting the files received DMCA and took them down.


That was metroid database which is a metroid fansite not affiliated with the AM2R project past reporting on it and hosting the files by their own volition.

I do see that the blogspot link got removed in the last 6 hours which is new but I think thats a preventative measure more than anything seeing as he still has not received a C&d.


----------



## cots (Aug 9, 2016)

Daggot said:


> That was metroid database which is a metroid fansite not affiliated with the AM2R project past reporting on it and hosting the files by their own volition.



All of the links got taken down and when they were still on the main blogspot page I visited them to be presented with DMCA violations.


----------



## Daggot (Aug 9, 2016)

cots said:


> All of the links got taken down and when they were still on the main blogspot page I visited them to be presented with DMCA violations.



You were presented with DMCA violations? They send that via email mostly. Was the C&D notice uploaded to the website or something?


----------



## cots (Aug 9, 2016)

Daggot said:


> You were presented with DMCA violations? They send that via email mostly. Was the C&D notice uploaded to the website or something?



Yes, they posted info pertaining to the C&D as a reason why it was taken down.


----------



## Daggot (Aug 9, 2016)

cots said:


> Yes, they posted info pertaining to the C&D as a reason why it was taken down.


On the AM2R official blogspot or the fansite that was hosting a mirror ? Because if you mean the official website not there now. I'll double check and look at the official fourms.


----------



## cots (Aug 9, 2016)

Daggot said:


> On the AM2R official blogspot or the fansite that was hosting a mirror ? Because if you mean the official website not there now. I'll double check and look at the official fourms.



The links that were removed were a mediafire link, the fan site link and a torrent link. Nothing was said about the DMCA request on the blogspot link and it seems now that everything pertaining to the v1.0 release has been removed from the blogspot page.


----------



## Daggot (Aug 9, 2016)

cots said:


> The links that were removed were a mediafire link, the fan site link and a torrent link. Nothing was said about the DMCA request on the blogspot link and it seems now that everything pertaining to the v1.0 release has been removed from the blogspot page.


Yeah what I'm getting at is that metriod database and the AM2R project and its dev are two different entities. The metroid database guys getting a C&D does not mean that DoctorM64 ever received one which is what most news outlets missed when they mistook metroid database as the official website and reported it as such. Even though the blogspot links were removed recently I'm sure that they were removed as a preventative measure more than anything seeing as he is still denying ever having received one.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

The fact that the whole blog post was removed is a good reason to believe they were C&D'd




 

See? No more release post.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> The fact that the whole blog post was removed is a good reason to believe they were C&D'd


Why would he lie when he says he didn't get a C&D?

Anyone know of an app that lets you run this game on Android? Like a Windows emulator app or something?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Why would he lie when he says he didn't get a C&D?


Why would they delete the release post then?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Why would they delete the release post then?


Because seeing that Nintendo is against this game, they realized it's pointless to keep it online?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2016)

When I checked yesterday Metroid Database was C&Ded but the blogspot page was untouched, people were talking about this and how the C&D is probably a hoax, but now it's taken down on blogspot too. It's possible the developer got a C&D later. It's still strange that MDB got the C&D long before the developer.


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2016)

Are we really going to put it past Nintendo of all people to *not* send out a C&D? Pretty sure they jumped on this the second it was out.


----------



## osirisjem (Aug 9, 2016)

Nintendo really does suck. 
Downloads like this are good for Nintendo sales not harmful.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 9, 2016)

Download it while you can I guess. 

I feel bad for my friend, he was wanting to wait for the linux release.


----------



## cvskid (Aug 9, 2016)

Is this the most up to date version? Thought i saw something about a 1.3 or 1.4 release, could be wrong on that.


----------



## Intronaut (Aug 9, 2016)

I've been playing it and it's pretty good. If you love MZM you'll love it. It's a good gift for Metroid fans. 

Shame on you Nintendo, that fans celebrate in a better way and develop more interesting things for the Metroid 30° Anniversary than you. Fans were asking for a 2D Metroid for a long time, and now that we received it, you try to shut it down, instead of hearing the fans and developing the Metroid game that fans are really asking. Shame on you.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

DoctorM64 updated his blog:

http://metroid2remake.blogspot.ca/2016/08/the-future-of-am2r.html?m=0

TL;DR
He did not receive a C&D letter for now. Will still work on the game privately.

Updated OP with a new link again.


----------



## zetaPRIME (Aug 9, 2016)

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:31059585E68123D095871D3169899CD900B77213&dn=AM2R_10.zip

From what I've read, magnet links are pretty much takedown-proof if they don't specify a tracker.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

zetaPRIME said:


> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:31059585E68123D095871D3169899CD900B77213&dn=AM2R_10.zip
> 
> From what I've read, magnet links are pretty much takedown-proof if they don't specify a tracker.


Thanks for the link, I'll update the OP


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Thanks for the link, I'll update the OP


Thanks Vins for mentioning this.  I remember you posted about AM2R some time ago, and now it's finally here!
P.S. Nice zip file name


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Thanks Vins for mentioning this.  I remember you posted about AM2R some time ago, and now it's finally here!
> P.S. Nice zip file name


Thanks 

I uploaded this one because Nintendo took down all other links so far XD I left a little massage for them.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 9, 2016)

Game doesn't want to show on my second monitor for some reason.  Win + P doesn't work, nor does trying to run the game on the second screen work.  Audio works, but a blank white screen occurs.

Also, my Logitech Dual Action wired controller doesn't work.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Game doesn't want to show on my second monitor for some reason.  Win + P doesn't work, nor does trying to run the game on the second screen work.  Audio works, but a blank white screen occurs.
> 
> Also, my Logitech wired controller doesn't work.


Have you tried to run it windowed on the second screen, and then go to settings and set fullscreen?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Have you tried to run it windowed on the second screen, and then go to settings and set fullscreen?


Yes, that did the trick!  Thanks!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 10, 2016)

this was easy at 1st but gets hard as fuck later!


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2016)

I found another mirror via the AMR2 forum 
http://www25.zippyshare.com/v/ryrb3MCu/file.html

It checks out fine and has been up since monday


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> I found another mirror via the AMR2 forum
> http://www25.zippyshare.com/v/ryrb3MCu/file.html
> 
> It checks out fine and has been up since monday


Thanks, will add to OP


----------



## Zyteus (Aug 10, 2016)

Awesome! Downloading now. Hopefully a lot of people get to download it before the link gets taken down!


----------



## MTKD (Aug 11, 2016)

link for installer: https://filetrip.net/dl?GPgAZH1IHz


----------



## Asmara1 (Aug 13, 2016)

It is amazing, i am looking for this game for a long time...i posted about an old version of this game in my personal blog :







http://bbmodifikasi.blogspot.co.id


----------



## Kanakops (Aug 14, 2016)

Do you think translate the game in french ( completly ) ?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 14, 2016)

Kanakops said:


> Do you think translate the game in french ( completly ) ?


I've made a quick translation test (as seen in the second post I've made here) and it's working rather well, considering the special characters and stuff like that. I haven't dug more to it since then, but I definitely want to fully translate the game once I get the motivation to start from scratch, considering that my first test was quickly thrown in 10 minutes hahaha


----------



## Famrid (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2016)

Updated MEGA link. They won't stop me uploading it.


----------



## Alex658 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi, does anyone know if this game can be upscaled? I mean, the game gives you the option to do it but the resolution doesn't seem to change at all from 320x240.


----------



## Trigger911 (Oct 26, 2016)

version 1.1  found it looking for 1.41 still not found lmao.....

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:71c3dbdf9d7962c0cf359bea43ec99c8948ecac5&dn=AM2R%5F11.zip&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fzer0day.ch%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.leechers-paradise.org%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fexodus.desync.com%3A6969


----------



## cots (Oct 26, 2016)

Trigger911 said:


> version 1.1  found it looking for 1.41 still not found lmao.....
> 
> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:71c3dbdf9d7962c0cf359bea43ec99c8948ecac5&dn=AM2R%5F11.zip&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fzer0day.ch%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.leechers-paradise.org%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fexodus.desync.com%3A6969



Could you upload that to Mega or something?


----------



## ThumpieBunnyEve (Jun 1, 2017)

looking for 1.41, specifically magnets for it.
does anyone have ＡＭ２Ｒ Demo 1.41 or 1.4 ?
dropbox? google'drive? megaupload? magnet uri?
I'm aware it's the demo.

I've all the other versions, just missing the "Demo" versions.
The Open-Source *non demo* branch is up and running fine updated regular,
and up to 1.2.9 as of this post.  I have it, and 1.0,  1.1,  1.2.5, 1.2.6, 1.2.7, 1.2.8, and 1.2.9

Check out posts from  reddit.com/user/gatordile2 to keep
up to date with the Open-source Full-Version 1.2.9 derivative branch patches based on Full-Version 1.1
He appears to be working on a 1.2.10 right now, with an ambitious bugfix and feature list.

Music opinions for this opensource version have been a strong focus lately and a buzz in the community, about quality and/or/vs nostalgia.
I hope that the music fuss quiets down so focus can shift back to features and functionality, bosses, expanded map dynamics, puzzles, atmosphere, story, and traps.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 1, 2017)

Has the latest release been open sourced or something?
It's a shame Nintendo got to it before he could release the source, those fuckers.


----------



## ThumpieBunnyEve (Jun 1, 2017)

Just for the record, Dr.M64 did not release any source. Though to my understanding, his work on the "Full-game" ceased at 1.1, all further work went into his Demo version, which i believe was not as true to original, and included features and bug fixes equally original and specific to his creativity. I'm not sure his Demo branch (which climbed to version 1.4.1) even included the full play-through like 1.1, but it was notably interesting in its own right and seems to be the focus of many speed runners.

The source code for version 1.1 was reconstructed from memory dumps by another user i do not know the name of.

ｇａｔｏｒｄｉｌｅ２ then used the 1.1 open-source provided,  and began his patches for that open-sourced 1.1.

I believe ｇａｔｏｒｄｉｌｅ２'s work would be called a 'Fork' and entirely un-official. But ＡＭ２Ｒ was never Official anyway.

ｇａｔｏｒｄｉｌｅ２'s patches for the opensource 1.1 presently bring the game up to his forks 1.2.9 version.

Where the 1.1 memory dump'ed reconstruction was found, is documented in the readme.txt file of his updates.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2017)

ThumpieBunnyEve said:


> Just for the record, Dr.M64 did not release any source. Though to my understanding, his work on the "Full-game" ceased at 1.1, all further work went into his Demo version, which i believe was not as true to original, and included features and bug fixes equally original and specific to his creativity. I'm not sure his Demo branch (which climbed to version 1.4.1) even included the full play-through like 1.1, but it was notably interesting in its own right and seems to be the focus of many speed runners.
> 
> The source code for version 1.1 was reconstructed from memory dumps by another user i do not know the name of.
> 
> ...


Link? That would be interesting to know more about this.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Link? That would be interesting to know more about this.


https://www.reddit.com/r/AM2R/


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/AM2R/


Hah thanks! I'll give it a read once I am done with work


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Hah thanks! I'll give it a read once I am done with work


Give it a read for me too. lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2017)

ThumpieBunnyEve said:


> megaupload?


I couldn't help but laugh because megaupload was shit and it closed in like 2012 iirc.
Anyway, I can't add anymore here. 

Except that I've seen stuff relating to AM2R and it looks really good


----------



## huma_dawii (Sep 24, 2017)

What is the latest version?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2017)

huma_dawii said:


> What is the latest version?


The one linked in OP, I think. Since Nintendo has taken it down, I doubt there were updates. The game is fully playable anyway.


----------



## huma_dawii (Sep 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> The one linked in OP, I think. Since Nintendo has taken it down, I doubt there were updates. The game is fully playable anyway.


There are updates 1.1 is not the latest one. I found one on Reddit, latest is 1.3.1


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2017)

huma_dawii said:


> There are updates 1.1 is not the latest one. I found one on Reddit, latest is 1.3.1


Interesting... I assumed it wouldn't be updated.
Well thanks for the information!


----------



## huma_dawii (Sep 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Interesting... I assumed it wouldn't be updated.
> Well thanks for the information!


I guess... It's all under the table... Lol


----------



## PixelatedIvan (Sep 24, 2017)

Too bad Nintendo DMCAd the game ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 24, 2017)

huma_dawii said:


> There are updates 1.1 is not the latest one. I found one on Reddit, latest is 1.3.1


How exactly are they updating the game without the source code?
Are they reverse engineering it or something?


----------



## huma_dawii (Sep 24, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> How exactly are they updating the game without the source code?
> Are they reverse engineering it or something?


I don't know, Im just telling you what I read, it looks like the development continued and Nintendo it's probably aware of it... They will go and shut down the subreddit thread... Where they are updating the game (they update the game in a patch form)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 24, 2017)

huma_dawii said:


> I don't know, Im just telling you what I read, it looks like the development continued and Nintendo it's probably aware of it... They will go and shut down the subreddit thread... Where they are updating the game (they update the game in a patch form)


Just downloaded it myself.
Damn if they are doing it through a patch, I think they are reverse-engineering, similar to how ROM hackers do it.
Hot damn this is good haha.
Suck it Nintendo


----------



## huma_dawii (Sep 24, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Just downloaded it myself.
> Damn if they are doing it through a patch, I think they are reverse-engineering, similar to how ROM hackers do it.
> Hot damn this is good haha.
> Suck it Nintendo


Yup, its thru patches... Just like ROM hackers!


----------

